# Sandy River Resevoir(Farmville, Va)



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry I know this isn't a saltwater post but in light of the record breaking blue cat and the fact that i am bored and just got out of summer class at longwood i figured i post a farmville fishing report. Started out around 7 PM and landed 5 cats, Biggest came in a 3 pounds. Night before landed a cat about 4lbs... Here are some pics...all caught on liver under a bobber fished on the bottom. All were channel cats and one was a black bullhead.




























yep...


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

oh and here is the aftermath


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Nice work P-Town. You ever fish Briery Creek up there? I hear those Fl strain bass they got are ferocious. 

Ben


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Cats*

Nice fish bro,any pullage is welcome.


----------



## Richmond Medic (May 28, 2002)

i live just out of town on 15 north. we should hook up sometime and head out there. you fishin off the pier there? there are a LOT of nice cats in there!


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks guys, yeah i fish Briery every once in a while but since im shore bound i don't usually have the luck that boaters have. also there is a LMB and Crappie stocked pond off of 307 that a fraternity brother of mine owns that provides easy action for 2-5lb bass. So i guess we're kinda cheating the system but without a boat it can often become a skunk after skunk kinda outing chasing bass at briery. Luckily the catfish bite has been pretty consistent in the shallows though at the reservoirs.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

yeah man we should meet up, i go just about 4 or 5 times a week since i have nothing else to do after class. let me know when your trying to hit it up. 

...oh btw do u know if they are introducing more species of cats into the SRR because i swear one of those cat's i caught is a blue catfish and also one was a bullhead of flathead for sure. i dunno though im not particularly an expert on freshwater species either.

oh and yeah i do fish of the pier there, pretty chill spot


----------



## Richmond Medic (May 28, 2002)

not sure. when they put up the damn up blocking sandy river im sure they trapped some other cats in there. the only cats i knw for sure they stocked were channel. i do know firsthand they had been stocking it pretty hard for a while with walleye. they wanted to stock it with stripers but apparently it just wasnt right. another good spot is under the bridge along the rip rap. btw there have been some HUGE cats caught at briery along the damn as well......


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

nice man, have you heard of anything nice being caught off the pier at Briery?


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

chriscustom said:


> nice fish bro,any pullage is welcome.


Sandy River Reservoir is great. Any reports from there are welcome!


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey TF,

I fished SRR and Briery Creek for years, they also have a AWESOME crappie fishery also. Good luck and Congrats on the catch.

BTW we caught some cats out of SRR at night on raw shrimp in the 10- 18lb range useing a lighted float off of the dock by the boat ramps before I started carrying the boat there.



Tonyfish said:


> Sorry I know this isn't a saltwater post but in light of the record breaking blue cat and the fact that i am bored and just got out of summer class at longwood i figured i post a farmville fishing report. Started out around 7 PM and landed 5 cats, Biggest came in a 3 pounds. Night before landed a cat about 4lbs... Here are some pics...all caught on liver under a bobber fished on the bottom. All were channel cats and one was a black bullhead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

dang i'll have to put it with some shrimp sometime soon then. There are always huge cats flopping around in the shallows underneath the lily pads out there.

what kind of hooks were you using for the shrimp. For liver I've been rigging it up on treble hooks but obviously only so it doesn't all fall apart upon casting.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

catfishes love shrimp


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

well im gonna hit the reservoir again tonight, this timed equipped with the shrimp...and liver. i'll post pics on any success


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice catch. There's a kayak tournament up there on June 6th. Heard that place is a really nice fishery. Might have to get in on that tourney now.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

yeah man, shoot me a pm if you decide to i can show you around town if your not familiar with the location.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

well i went out again with shrimp and liver and this is what i caught










caught this guy on liver. made nice fillets


----------



## Richmond Medic (May 28, 2002)

hey next time ya wanna go shoot me a pm.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work and good eatin. Congrats.


----------

